# Rubber made ejector



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ran across this beautiful piece of artwork today. This is a rubbermaid trash can, receiving laundry waste.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I read the title and thought this was going to be a condom joke.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I take it you wouldn't fancy the idea of a 5 gallon bucket sump pump pit.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That trash can is better than most steel pump chambers, at least it won't rust.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I read the title and thought this was going to be a condom joke.


Me too. What a let down.


----------

